# Misono Sweden vs. Masamoto HC



## fleur de lizard (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a chef knife conundrum. I will start by saying I am a carbon steel guy. I have been using Sabatiers for a while now and can't say I'm truly unhappy. I can get a pretty decent edge, maintain it with steeling and in the case of my L'Unique Sabatier 10 inch chef's knife I really like the ergonomics.

Having said that, I've never liked the Sabatier paring knife profile. Also, I've been intrigued by the thinner blades and harder steel of Japanese knives. Recently, I bought a Misono Swedish steel 80mm paring knife. I love it, the steel is thin (compared to the Sabatier), the edge is excellent and I like the profile much better. This has got me thinking about buying a 240mm chefs knife to go with it. I see no reason not to buy another Misono with all that I've seen from the paring knife and the dragon engraving looks pretty cool, but...

I've seen Boar de Laiz sing the praises of Masamotos, especially the HC on several occasions. It seems to me what he likes about it is just what I like about my Sabatier, the profile and the ergonomics. Is the Masamoto really worth another $30 to $40?

I don't plan to give up my Sabatiers, except the paring knife. From what I've read, the harder steel of the Japanese knives makes them somewhat delicate around bones or frozen food. I am really liking the steel on the Misono though and am seriously getting a gyuoto to go with it.

Thoughts?


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

If you really want a gyuto, keep your sabs if you wanna go through bones and frozen food. or some other euro knife with softer steel. 

Both are great knives, but I have a misono swedish hankotsu and a masamoto HC gyuto, i like them both but prefer the steel on the misono. A bit more reactive than the HC.

you can't go wrong with going for one or the other.

I just like swedish steel over HC, feels fantastic on the stones, and overall more fun cutting with it.


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

FWIW, BDL praises the HC over the dragon, but everyone else I've seen prefers the dragon.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

They're both great knives.

I couldn't meaningfully compare similar blade alloys of knives with very different geometries and weights in terms of the properties which matter most -- edge taking and edge holding -- but if other people can, okay.

Don't get me wrong, I like the Misono Sweden quite a bit, and overall the knife is in both the same category and same class as the HC. Plus it's got a better handle than the HC, even assuming you remember to tell the retailer that you want your HC's handle to fit. Dammit.

Given that in most objective respects they're very similar, the Masamoto's better in the most important intangible, feel. The profile of the Masamoto HC gyuto is the same as a Sabatier's of equivalent length, with the exception of the tip -- the Masamoto's is slightly dropped. If your Sab chef knives' really suit your action, the Masamoto is _alla time same same_ but lighter, even more agile (hard to believe, no?), with better edge taking properties (I know, I know), and much, much, much better edge holding.

The profile means quite a bit to me, which is one of the reasons I believe the HC is best in its class of western handled, mass produced, carbon steel, Japanese made alloys.

If you're really looking for the _n'est plus ultra_ of chef's knives, like wa-gyuto, and have money to burn: The Masamoto KS.

BDL


----------



## fleur de lizard (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their input. I had a feeling this wasn't going to be simple. At the moment Chef Knives to go has the Misono at $165 and the Masamoto at $198, except that the Misono is out of stock. If I get impatient, this alone may make my decision. At the moment though, I can wait a bit.

I really like the Misono paring knife so far, so I suspect a carbon steel gyuoto is in my future. Don't worry, I'm not giving up on the Sabatiers. I think I'm going to enjoy having both


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

JCK has the sweden up at 170$, in stock too.


----------

